# Feeding my baby gold



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm doing a crazy experiment with my baby gold while he still eats flake food. I bought some Omega One Betta Buffet, unprocessed flake food that's supposed to REALLY enhance your bettas colors, and I'm feeding it to my spilo. I'm wondering if it'll help him get a really vibrant coloration once he gets older. Any thoughts?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I never saw any differance even in bettas or guppys with colour enhancing foods


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Hmmm, maybe it's just a clever marketing strategy to make you want to pay more money.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I use goldfish flakes (when I am using flakes) as I already provide a varied diet, and they are way cheaper than tropical fish flakes and all the other kinds like colour enhancer


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I used to keep bettas (and will be again sometimes soon), and I used that once or twice from what I remember, right before my bettas bred. I'd say it works very well, not that bettas aren't colorful already, but they did pass it on to their offspring.
It's not a miracle worker or anything though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_* Moved to Piranha Feeding *_


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

seen color inhancers make cichlids look sweet!! donno about p's though


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

let us know how this comes out...

MAD


----------

